# satilite 12 volt system need some information?



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hello all !
denton calling need some information , if you can help . be much obliged .
i read in this forum some where but been every where and read all . but cannot for the life of me remember were , must be my age , i hope!, ?.
i am looking for a second hand used satilite system . the miss,s hate,s missing the soap,s .
i was at the shepton mallet show just gone , some one said their was a guy doing this sort of thing but i never found him . it cost,s so much more here u.k. could have bought one when we bought the hymer in germany but we just wanted to get home . but the price over their is massive saving,s as long as you stay away from the big boy,s they will skin you for a lot . do not intend to go back for another two year,s will get one then , but i am looking for one now so if any one know,s some thing ,please tell .
all the best , denton.
have fun life is great on the road is,nt it .


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Denton
Which type are you looking for?

>>Here<<

>>Here<<

try to give us more info

Steve


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Got mine on ebay

Ralph


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Someone on here said they had them in atn MAkro £60-00

Big Frank


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

BIGFRANK said:


> Someone on here said they had them in atn MAkro £60-00
> 
> Big Frank


Maplin have a basic but useable set up for 99 quid. Looks like the same one they were selling for 75 quid when I bought it. Only problem I had was it just lets you watch TV and there'se usually something far more interesting to do when out in the van


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Denton
No problem sending email but in mho it is better to keep answers and questions on forum(unless private that is). The reason being others may have the same questions and in some cases they will/doot ask.
In answer to your reply (self seek) Although I have a self seek if I had to purchase from new I would buy a Maxview crank up. At around £350 and able to self fit it is a bargain. It is also very easy to get a signal once you know how to use it. Any further questions get back to me 

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

The maxview crank up steve mentions above is available at Outdoorbits website and as you are a MHF Subscriber would be able to deduct 5% off the price 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/11_60/products_id/486


----------

